# Is 'Jai Ho' AR Rehman's best song?



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2010)

Just came across this article in Rediff.

*movies.rediff.com/report/2010/jun/15/is-jai-ho-a-r-rahmans-best-song.htm

I personally do not think 'Jai Ho' is the best composed by him. My personal favourite is 'Dil hai chota sa' from 'Roja' with 'Yeh Haseen Vadiyan' from the same film a close 2nd.

You can find a list of all of his songs for which he was music director here.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A.R._Rehman#Filmography

What is your favourite AR Rehman composition?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 15, 2010)

+1, I agree with you. That song 'Jai Ho' is just called the best because it has internation recognization. IMO, its a hopless song, I don't like it.
Roja songs are much much better than that Jai Ho.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 15, 2010)

all songs from _Dil Se_ are his best in my ears


----------



## kalpik (Jun 15, 2010)

+1 for Roja songs.. Especially love "Dil hai chota sa" and "Roja".. I can even go on to say that "Jai ho" is probably the crappiest song composed by Rehman.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2010)

No its not. All his Tamilz Classics are the best. If you dont know what I mean, listen to Thirudda Thirudda and Star. (screw the language barrier, music is universal) He hasnt done a single album like that in Bollywood, and I dont think he ever will.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2010)

Jai Ho must be one of the worst he have ever composed...Dont like it all

Really Roja and Dil Se were much much better


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> No its not. All his Tamilz Classics are the best.


+1. tamil version of bombay, esp 'Antha Arabic Kadaloram' is awesomeness personified. plus he sang it too, his first.

@crab - u a tamilian by any chance?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Yeah. Born, brought up in Bombay. From Madurai at heart


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 16, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Yeah. Born, brought up in Bombay. From Madurai at heart



^^ You like Madurai. Finally, i found someone who like Madurai. 

BTW 
I like songs from Bombay,Roja,and Thiruda Thiruda and Sakkarakatti. They are example for his awesomeness. But 'Jai Ho' is nothing but a crap where everyone is screaming at high-pitch.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2010)

To me Songs from "Dil Se" are his best work. Specially mentioning "Satrangi Re", its a challenge for any singer.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> To me Songs from "Dil Se" are his best work. Specially mentioning "Satrangi Re", its a challenge for any singer.



I liked that song too. But i mentioned a few only.  BTW Since it got the International recognition only its getting rewarded. Otherwise no one give a damn to that sone Jai Ho...


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 16, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> I liked that song too. But i mentioned a few only.  BTW Since it got the International recognition only its getting rewarded. Otherwise no one give a damn to that sone Jai Ho...


Yo, about the international recognition, that was my dialog.


----------



## Baker (Jun 16, 2010)

u guys forget about taal........... what an awesome music compostion..especially "nahi samne"


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> To me Songs from "Dil Se" are his best work. Specially mentioning "Satrangi Re", its a challenge for any singer.



Rahman's Tamilz classics >>>> anything he as ever done in Bollywood. 



rajkumar_pb said:


> *^^ You like Madurai. Finally, i found someone who like Madurai.
> *
> BTW
> I like songs from Bombay,Roja,and Thiruda Thiruda and Sakkarakatti. They are example for his awesomeness. But 'Jai Ho' is nothing but a crap where everyone is screaming at high-pitch.



I've been there just once. That too 10yrs ago. Now that I'm in Bombay, I hardly ever think of my roots. Though the remedial "thayir chaadum" with "oorga" or "mor mollagaa" is always in my diet 

TBF, although Jai Ho is crap, Rahman deserved the Oscar "solely" for the kind of quality he had put into music for 2 decades.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 16, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Rahman's Tamilz classics >>>> anything he as ever done in Bollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah same with me. Born and brought up in Pune, but originally from Tamilnadu


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Didnt know so many Tamilz are active on TDF, I could pick out only 1 guy. This is kickass!


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2010)

<tamil-hijack>
nice to find couple more tamilians here...
me born in chennai, but lived in bombay my entire life. roots in thirunelveli, and well you can get to thirunelveli only thru madurai... so been to madurai 10s of times.

@crab - dude hope you can show up in next TDF meet! 
</tamil-hijack>


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 16, 2010)

confused said:


> <tamil-hijack>
> nice to find couple more tamilians here...
> me born in chennai, but lived in bombay my entire life. roots in thirunelveli, and well you can get to thirunelveli only thru madurai... so been to madurai 10s of times.
> 
> ...



@off-topic
Lots of Tamilians here..  Happy to know that

BTW Madurai is  the best city in  TamilNadu, IMO.(Currently i got stuck in Chennai )

@on-topic

@The Unknown
I knew it was your dialog. I was just tried to make it clear again, thats it. 

If we started to list his best songs, the list will goes on like a TV serials. We're just saying that Jai Ho not worth the fame that it has. Simply.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2010)

confused said:


> <tamil-hijack>
> nice to find couple more tamilians here...
> me born in chennai, but lived in bombay my entire life. roots in thirunelveli, and well you can get to thirunelveli only thru madurai... so been to madurai 10s of times.
> 
> ...


[tamilz]
Me too from Thirunelvelli, though for the sake of peers, refer to town as Madurai
"arre tera gaon kahaan hai?" 
"thirunelveli" 
"kya?" 
"madurai ke paas" 
"kya?" 
"theek hai bh***d, Chennai. Khush?" 
"arre, tu madrasi hai!"
"fml" 

It's happened countless times. Anyways, been there just once, 10yrs ago. So dont remember. 

About the next meet, paakalaam. Ippo college admissions aagatum. CET score chonennaa manum paidhum. AIEEE quota FTW 
[/tamilz]

A R Rahman is not the same as he was  or maybe metal has changed my train of thought.


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> [tamilz]
> Me too from Thirunelvelli, though for the sake of peers, refer to town as Madurai
> "arre tera gaon kahaan hai?"
> "thirunelveli"
> ...


same here. but its natural, i too dont know all the towns and villages of jharkhand, and make the same mistake with the locals.




thewisecrab said:


> About the next meet, paakalaam. Ippo college admissions aagatum.
> [/tamilz]


okay, if u say so, but still u will only get busier once college starts, plus we are asking only for half a day of urs.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 16, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> [tamilz]
> Me too from Thirunelvelli, though for the sake of peers, refer to town as Madurai
> "arre tera gaon kahaan hai?"
> "thirunelveli"
> ...





BTW AR Rahman is not as he was before. Still VV(Vinnaithandi Varuvaaya) in tamil is a superb-hit and i still admire his music, but he has to regain his old form.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 23, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> u guys forget about taal........... what an awesome music compostion..especially "nahi samne"


 
+1...yes, the songs from 'Taal', especially 'Nahin samne' were also awesome.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 23, 2010)

+1 '*Dil se*' one of the best  how about u add a poll!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 23, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> +1 '*Dil se*' one of the best  how about u add a poll!!!


 
There are too many films to list. . I don't think the feature of adding polls here will support so many options.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 24, 2010)

^^ Too many to add a poll. 

My list of AR Favourites is : 

Bombay
Thiruda Thiruda
Uyire
Roja
Mr.Romeo
Sakkarakatti


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 24, 2010)

^^
Star? That was a great album too


----------



## jxcess007 (Jun 24, 2010)

rahman is a DJ not a musician. calling him the mozart of chennai is an insult to mozart. he is a big copy cat. he very smartly disguises his copied tunes behind heavy beats and computer sounds which makes it difficult to catch him. take the case of his song "humma humma". This was very clearly copied from MJ's black or white. listen to both songs carefully u will find that humma humma is just a slower rendition of black or white. likewise many of his songs have their beats copied from various european and arabic songs. I dont understand what category to classify rahman's music under. Is it rock, trance, ...? All I can say is it cant be classified coz it's nothing but remixed crap.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

'Maa Tujhe Salaam' is my favourite.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 25, 2010)

ico said:


> 'Maa Tujhe Salaam' is my favourite.



same here.... mod


----------



## jxcess007 (Jun 25, 2010)

rahman is a DJ and not a musician. He is a big copy cat, copying music from arab and european countries and very smartly disguising them with loud beats and computer sounds. I don't know what genre his music belongs to, rock, trance,...? I think it's all a load of horse crap. And I think it's an insult to Mozart to call rahman, the mozart of chennai. Mozart was a true composer, not a remix artist.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 25, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Star? That was a great album too



It depends. I didn't like that much, but that doesn't mean i hate that. That movie goes with rest of AR's Special


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

what about....
"kandukondain kandukondain"  all songs are beautiful....


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 25, 2010)

^^
Well as i said, its a long list. I put up my top 5 or so. Why dont you put up your fav 5


----------



## Baker (Jun 25, 2010)

my favourite will be

1:Taal ---- simple superb [nahin samne]
2: Dil se --- Ai ajnabee
3:Roja [tamil] --- "Pudhu Vellai Mazhai" 
3:kandu kondain
4:Minsara kanavu --- vennilave
5: Duet ---- En kadhale [really really romantic]


----------

